# Bow cap and transom cap replacement???



## medicman619 (Sep 22, 2011)

I would like to replace my beat up bow cap and transom caps. Locating an aftermarket replacement has been useless. I'm assuming I will have to make them myself or take measurements and have someone make them for me. Anyone have any experience in doing this and if so any advise?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 23, 2011)

I had a local shop bend me a new transom cap - looks awesome


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm considering doing the same thing, but mine looks like a 1.5" aluminum channel will do nicely. My original transom plywood is 1 7/16" thick.


----------



## medicman619 (Sep 25, 2011)

When I said transom cap, I meant corner caps on rear corners of the boat. I agree, a transom cap can be easily made with an aluminum brake or by using a piece of 1.5" channel.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 25, 2011)

I made mine & incorporated in a rod holder.


----------



## LonLB (Sep 25, 2011)

greatlakes skipper is selling a few different transom caps. Look under TrackerMarine group.

one example=
https://greatlakesskipper.com/product/31_250_309-oem-parts-and-accessories-miscellaneous/21891-tracker-marine-group-tracker-024-brushed-aluminum-8-18-x-8-inch-boat-bracket-set-of-2.html


I've dealt with them once before. Bought my livewell there. Good people. Usually however, you save money if you can find the same part you want on e-bay, because the shipping ends up being cheaper.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 25, 2011)

> greatlakes skipper is selling a few different transom caps. Look under TrackerMarine group.



For a $100 I'm in the wrong business. :roll:


----------

